# Hilfe bei Konformitätserklärung



## schneemann86 (22 September 2009)

*Guten Tag  

Für einen TÜV Abnahme muss ich eine * *Konformitätserklärung erstellen !*
*Es geht um einen Schaltschrank der zwei Roboterzellen Steuert so wie die dazugehörigen Sicherheitsmassnahmen wie z.B das verriegeln der Schutztüren!*

*Habe nun mal etwas im Netz geschaut und auch wohl vorlagen gefunden , meine Frage ist nun wo Finde ich die Richtlinien die, die Erklärung beinhalten muss oder kann mir die vielleicht jemand sagen ?!*

*Schon mal vielen Dank*


----------



## istat_gb (22 September 2009)

schneemann86 schrieb:


> *Guten Tag *
> 
> *Für einen TÜV Abnahme muss ich eine **Konformitätserklärung erstellen !*
> *Es geht um einen Schaltschrank der zwei Roboterzellen Steuert so wie die dazugehörigen Sicherheitsmassnahmen wie z.B das verriegeln der Schutztüren!*
> ...


 

Maschinenrichtlinie 98/37/EG oder 2006/42/EG - jenachdem, wann die Anlage übergeben wird.

Hier mal die "aktuelle":
http://www.maschinenrichtlinie.de/fileadmin/dokumente/Maschinenrichtlinie 98-37-EG.pdf

André

PS: da steht auch drinnen, was in eine Konformitätserklärung gehört.


----------



## schneemann86 (22 September 2009)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## HBL (22 September 2009)

Nicht zu vergessen, in der Konformitätserklärung müssen auch die angewendeten Normen aufgeführt werden. Unter anderem die C-Normen für Roboter.

Hans


----------



## schneemann86 (23 September 2009)

Okay ...aber betreffen die mich , die Roboter (Fanuc und Kuka) da die ja vom jeweiligen Hersteller geliefert wurden !Müssen die dann nicht die Erklärung erstellen ?!Wir haben halt nur den Schaltschrank angefertigt der die ganze Geschichte steuert und eben das ganze drum herum !

  Merke schon das , dass für jemanden der damit noch nichts zu tun hatte nicht eben so gemacht ist !

Wo kann ich diese ganzen Normen nachlesen ?!


----------



## istat_gb (23 September 2009)

> Wir haben halt nur den Schaltschrank angefertigt der die ganze Geschichte steuert und eben das ganze drum herum !


 
Wenn ihr die "Integration" von dem Schaltschrank gemacht habt, dann solltest du die Roboternorm ruhig nennen - denn die Roboternorm besagt ja auch, wie die Roboter anzusteuern sind, um als "sicher" zu gelten...


----------



## HBL (23 September 2009)

Diese Firmen liefern ja "nur" den eigentlichen Roboter. Das ganze "Drum-Herum" unterliegt genauso EN Normen. Für dieses Drum-Herum muss genauso eine Risiko-Analyse erstellt werden. Es kann aber möglich sein, dass diese Zutrittstüren, Abschrankungen usw. ebenfalls in den C - Normen der Roboter enthalten sind. 

Für eine Teillieferung der ganzen Anlage muss der Lieferant keine Konformitätserklärung erstellen. Der Lieferant eines Teiles einer Anlage (Schaltschrank) muss nach der jetzt noch gültigen MRL nur für seine Lieferung eine Herstellererklärung liefern.

Bei einer Teillieferung muss der Schaltschrankbauer auch genaue Vorgaben haben, nach welcher Steuerungskategorie gemäss EN 954-1 oder nach welchem PL er die sicherheitsrelevanten Steuerungskreise bauen muss.

Nimmt  der Schaltschranklieferant die ganze Anlage in Betrieb und ist für die gesamte Roboteranlage verantwortlich, so muss er eine Konformitätserklärung der Anlage beilegen.

Hans


----------



## schneemann86 (23 September 2009)

okay vielen danke , das habe ich nun verstanden 

kann mir vlt jemand sagen wo ich die normen finde , oder vlt welche normen in meinen fall zu treffen ?!


----------



## istat_gb (23 September 2009)

schneemann86 schrieb:


> okay vielen danke , das habe ich nun verstanden
> 
> kann mir vlt jemand sagen wo ich die normen finde , oder vlt welche normen in meinen fall zu treffen ?!


 

Also, was für Normen für dich zutreffen kann dir heir wohl keiner sagen - wir kennen die Anlage ja garnicht...

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du weisst, das Normen nicht kostenlos sind... bei Beuth (www.beuth.de) kannst du aber nachsehen, was es alles gibt. einfach einen Suchbegriff eingeben 

Noch ein kurzer Hinweis: in der Risikobeurteilung sollte auch eine Liste mit Normen sein - evtl da mal nachschauen.... (wie HBL schon sagte: auch hier ist eine Risikoanalyse pflicht!)


----------



## schneemann86 (23 September 2009)

Okay , danke für die eure schnelle Hilfe ... Und die Informationen denke mal das ich nun zurecht kommen werde


----------



## Klopfer (3 November 2009)

HBL schrieb:


> Für eine Teillieferung der ganzen Anlage muss der Lieferant keine Konformitätserklärung erstellen. Der Lieferant eines Teiles einer Anlage (Schaltschrank) muss nach der jetzt noch gültigen MRL nur für seine Lieferung eine Herstellererklärung liefern.



Ein Schaltschrank stellt weder nach neuer (2006/42/EG), noch nach derzeitiger Maschinenrichtlinie eine "unvollständige Maschine" dar. Und die Niederspannungsrichtlinie kennt kein besonderes Verfahren für nicht verwendungsfertige Teilkomponenten.

Wäre die Auslegung im weitesten Sinne nach aktueller MRL noch möglich gewesen (Die Definition nennt "...Steuerkreise..." als Bestandteil einer Maschine), so ist dies mit der neuen MRL nicht mehr möglich.

In meinen Augen eine weitere der vielen Verbessungen bzw. Verdeutlichungen der neuen MRL gegenüber ihren Vorgängern.

MfG

Alex


----------

